# Civilian military Medical jobs



## NysEms2117 (Dec 8, 2016)

Has anybody ever worked for the Civilian side of our military. I know places like Ft. Drum hire paramedics, and RN's. Would they work in a VA clinic? I'm not sure why they would need a paramedic when they have their own medics on base. Especially a place like Ft. Drum with SF(10th Mountain div.). 
I found this: https://careers-civilianmedicaljobs.icims.com/jobs/3847/paramedic/job
But while reading the job description and the rest of the info, it seems to be a "moot" job. 

Thanks
~Andrew


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 8, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Has anybody ever worked for the Civilian side of our military. I know places like Ft. Drum hire paramedics, and RN's. Would they work in a VA clinic? I'm not sure why they would need a paramedic when they have their own medics on base. Especially a place like Ft. Drum with SF(10th Mountain div.).
> I found this: https://careers-civilianmedicaljobs.icims.com/jobs/3847/paramedic/job
> But while reading the job description and the rest of the info, it seems to be a "moot" job.
> 
> ...


I do. What do you want to know?  If they are VA jobs it's IFT mostly. If it's for a installation then you are running 911 and IFTs for the hospital (if they have one on post).  The military medics are mostly just EMTs so they can only provide care up to the EMT level for civilians and their full 68w scope that the post allows for military. It's easier for them to just hire civilian paramedics to meet the needs of both populations on post and also they typically will stay for a longer time then the military medics who eventually will PCS.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 8, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> I do. What do you want to know?  If they are VA jobs it's IFT mostly. If it's for a installation then you are running 911 and IFTs for the hospital (if they have one on post).  The military medics are mostly just EMTs so they can only provide care up to the EMT level for civilians and their full 68w scope that the post allows for military. It's easier for them to just hire civilian paramedics to meet the needs of both populations on post and also they typically will stay for a longer time then the military medics who eventually will PCS.


Was just looking to see some general info, I can't imagine you would be all that busy?? is your response area just on base? do you assist "civilian" EMS? are you civilian EMS that just has access to the base?


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 8, 2016)

Depends on the installation as to how busy you are, the one I'm at is the busiest for our branch of service. We respond only on base, unless we get a call for mutual aid. We are civilian EMS but at the federal level, i.e. we don't follow state or local county protocols we have our own that our medical director provides.  We are federal employees, some bases use contractors which are civilian EMS, but if the job is listed on USAjobs then it's for a federal employee job. Our scope of practice comes from MEDDAC for the ARMY, but it basically falls to the medical director to say what we can and can't do.  When we do transfers from our hospital we can transport patients with any drugs that the hospital pharmacy has including blood products.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 8, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Depends on the installation as to how busy you are, the one I'm at is the busiest for our branch of service. We respond only on base, unless we get a call for mutual aid. We are civilian EMS but at the federal level, i.e. we don't follow state or local county protocols we have our own that our medical director provides.  We are federal employees, some bases use contractors which are civilian EMS, but if the job is listed on USAjobs then it's for a federal employee job. Our scope of practice comes from MEDDAC for the ARMY, but it basically falls to the medical director to say what we can and can't do.  When we do transfers from our hospital we can transport patients with any drugs that the hospital pharmacy has including blood products.


So you get federal pensions and GS- pay scales? So Ft. Benning/ Ft. Drum obviously sees more calls then other smaller bases. So would your main response would be to a soldier that got injured in training?


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 8, 2016)

We are GS and get federal benefits but it's the standard 30 years on the job for full retirement benefits, not the 20year accelerated schedule that firefighters and police get. Yup, training bases get more calls as there is typically a higher population of people and soldiers constantly training. Most of the calls are for military personnel who are sick or injured, but there is a decent amount if civilians who get sick or injured also.


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm reviving this a bit because I have some good information that I don't believe has been shared. I was starioned at Fort Drum until last December and volunteered in EMS in the area for several years, I know most of the Fort Drum paramedics. Also did you say 10th mountain was SF? Not even close, it's all regular infantry and their supporting units. Fort Drum EMS is all civilian now however when I first got there they used military medics as EMT-B's on the trucks for awhile. Their EMS section is attached to the main health clinic on post which is called Guthrie Health Clinic which is ran by MEDDAC (Medical Department Activity). Everyone kind of agrees they should fall under the Fire Department but MEDDAC gets extra money for housing the EMS section so they won't let them go lol. They try to run 2 trucks during the day and 1 at night but they were short staffed when I left so they were running 1 truck 24/7. They come off post to assist local EMS quite a bit. It's almost all volunteer EMS off post so you end up with some agencies not being staffed or being staffed with EMT-B's only on shifts. So they either come and take the calls or come as ALS mutual aid. The only other fully paid agency in the county is Guilfoyle but there are quite a few  combination departments (most are combination). It really helps to know someone or be prior military to land the job. Anyway if you have any questions regarding Fort Drum specifically that no one has answered yet I can definitely help you. It's different from post to post just like others have said before me, I'm at Fort Sam Houston now and from what I can tell AMR is contracted for on post IFT's and 911. They stage their ambulances outside the fire department stations on post.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 18, 2017)

@Derek Steinnerd thank you, i thought 10th was SF because they were rangers? Just an outsider though . I just used Ft. Drum because it's what is in NYS, only Army folks i know are down in Ft. Benning


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jan 18, 2017)

Haha we're not Rangers either, that's the 75th Ranger Regiment based out of Fort Benning. There are some officers and NCO's that have the Ranger tab after going to Ranger school but that's different than being in the Ranger regiment. All good man.  Hope my info helped!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 19, 2017)

As said, seems to depend on the branch and base. There are two local Air Force Bases (Schriever and the Academy) that use a private contractor to provide on base paramedics and transport in conjunction with the bases' FD which have both active duty and DOD staffing. Another two AFBs (Peterson and NORAD) use the city's ambulance contractor, we respond there just like any other 911 call and run with their BLS fire. 

Fort Carson is much larger and has an Army Hospital (MEDDAC). They run 3 ALS ambulances during the day and two at night. While not on calls their DOD civilian staff help out in the ED. They do most of the transfers to larger facilities, though they don't do any of the OB transfers. Through auto aid they respond to off base with some of the rural county departments. Fort Carson has paramedics on their engines as well, and Fire also staffs an ambulance on a very remote part of the base. Fire is all civilian.


----------

